# Got another 2 :)) pic heavy



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok so I had the first 3 a week and just bought another male and female. The male is another super friendly black tan mouse who will be paired to my female Black tan in a few weeks. The female is not an exhibition mouse but does have exhibition stock and siamese genes in her she does have slight dark patches on her head and body but hard to see in pics. She is just to keep the tan female company while the siamese female has her litter. It is unlikely I will breed off of her. Here are a few photos:

Female:




























The tan male:



























The whole colony on neutral ground:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Bought from the same breeder as the first three? Love the density of coat on those black and tans. 
Actually, I take that back. They all have a lovely density of coat... I guess it is just the tans are in more of the clear shots, and that black color draws my eye faster. :mrgreen:

-Zanne


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah same breeder, thanks they are all so soft but the tans are in a separate league!


----------

